# LCdH TJ on march 26th



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Ok so it's real short notice,but what the hey 
The San Diego crew are headin back over the border on sunday 
We plan on parking at the border & taking the shuttle bus again
we should be there at 10am when they open & leave around 3pm 
All you monkeys are welcome to join us 
Sorry Joe for the short notice but ya still might be able to get a flight


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Sorry boys, not there right now. I'm thinking April!


----------



## Barrythevic (Jan 1, 2000)

SDmate said:


> Ok so it's real short notice,but what the hey
> The San Diego crew are headin back over the border on sunday
> We plan on parking at the border & taking the shuttle bus again
> we should be there at 10am when they open & leave around 3pm
> ...


THE BUS!!!!

I hope you bring some survival equipment this time!:s

Sorry, I can't make it, but I'm sure that you will have a great time!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I'm so jealous! Have fun guys!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> I'm so jealous! Have fun guys!


:tpd:

:ms NCRM


----------



## teeznutz (Jan 17, 2006)

Short notice.......Damn!!

Have a great time!!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Are you kidding??

I'M IN !!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Sounds like ya'll are gonna have a lot of fun. Enjoy, and be careful.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Are you kidding??
> 
> I'M IN !!


H3LL YEAH YOU'RE IN.....you just got ya first pay check....SO YOU'RE BUYIN


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

SDmate said:


> H3LL YEAH YOU'RE IN.....you just got ya first pay check....SO YOU'RE BUYIN


$ $ $ $ $
:z :z :z :z


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

wooo Hooo another 1 1/2hrs till we're on the road 
Don't forget your frickin camera Pete


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

arnt you old farts back yet?... I know galaga needs his ensure before 8:00pm or he gets dizzy and pnoon falls asleep by 9:00PM


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Shut Up...Damn I wish I could go....Bring me back a souvineur...LOL...Have fun guys...


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Man, every time I see you guys are hitting the border, I want to jump a plane to SD. I doubt we'll be able to make it out to visit the relatives this year, so I guess I'll have to live through the posts here.

Hope you guys had a great time.


----------



## free_jazz (Mar 19, 2006)

drevim said:


> Man, every time I see you guys are hitting the border, I want to jump a plane to SD. I doubt we'll be able to make it out to visit the relatives this year, so I guess I'll have to live through the posts here.
> 
> Hope you guys had a great time.


Truly legendary... the staff went out of their way to extend their gracious hospitality, always available and accomodating. Espresso bar, drinks, & great food supported the overwhelming experience of entering an Ultimate Humidor with guys who KNOW. 
Solamente Puro. 
I can't imagine there was a more relaxed and contented group of gringos on Revolucion Ave. that day!


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

So i was sitting with the SD krew at LCDH in enjoying the new SCDLH, and a guy walks in with a glass top of cohibas and ask "are these real?" eric (goatlocker) takes the words out of my mouth and says "Cohiba dosent make glass tops" JUST SAD another victim falls to the glass top.... other then that good smokes, good food, good drinks, good friends.... cant beat that!

Before any of the SD guys post it: Yes I got a bad case of nicotine poisoning and didnt finish my last stick insert flaming here ______________


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

free_jazz said:


> Truly legendary... the staff went out of their way to extend their gracious hospitality, always available and accomodating. Espresso bar, drinks, & great food supported the overwhelming experience of entering an Ultimate Humidor with guys who KNOW.
> Solamente Puro.
> I can't imagine there was a more relaxed and contented group of gringos on Revolucion Ave. that day!


I must say Moises & Jorge are Great people,
LCdH TJ is more than a Cigar store it's an experience,
there's nothing better than going some place & feeling like family 
Jorge makes the best Espressos, Cappuccinos & Mojitos :al 
Moises takes care of all your smoking needs:w 
Cheers guys you made it one helluva sunday

btw Barry we took the Bus..... 
And sure glad we did cos the foot line was a mile long:hn


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> I'm so jealous! Have fun guys!


Ditto!
Darn that would be fun.
Heck of a cross country trip for me from Florida.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

SDmate said:


> H3LL YEAH YOU'RE IN.....you just got ya first pay check....SO YOU'RE BUYIN


Our brother Pete was a most generous bloke on sunday,
not only did he buy the rum for the mojitos, but he also bought all of us a great lunch

Cheers mate:al :al

Edit...hey he didn't forget his camera...so lookout for the obdg pictures


----------



## free_jazz (Mar 19, 2006)

SDmate said:


> Our brother Pete was a most generous bloke on sunday,
> not only did he buy the rum for the mojitos, but he also bought all of us a great lunch
> 
> Cheers mate...


Top Bloke.


----------



## SD Beerman (Feb 13, 2006)

That was a great time. If we only knew where the tunnel was so we didn't have to wait three hours to get back. Pete, thanks for lunch.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

SDmate said:


> Our brother Pete was a most generous bloke on sunday,
> not only did he buy the rum for the mojitos, but he also bought all of us a great lunch
> 
> Cheers mate:al :al
> ...


Nothing like herfin' with yer buddies.
As promised:

SDmate










SDmate and pnoon


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

SD Beerman & SDmate (sharing a Kiwi fart)










Dave (non CS herfin buddy) & Beerbob


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

galaga (aka OBDG)










zemekone


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

GOAT LOCKER and galaga


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Gerry giving some advice 
so you say my glass top cohibas are fakes!!!!!:c ...what about this one in the cello:hn


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Looks like a nice time..Wish I was there..Nice pics Peter...


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> Looks like a nice time..Wish I was there..Nice pics Peter...


Hey Freddy, get yer gorilla butt out to San Diego and you can be IN some of the pics!


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Rick.....That bloody kiwi farted again didn't he
Eric .....yeah the paint's startin peel on the wall over there


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Looks like a good time. Jeez I wish I was there! May be for the second annual road trip.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Nely said:


> Looks like a good time. Jeez I wish I was there! May be for the second annual road trip.


I've got a feelin this won't be the last time the SD crew hit the LCdH in TJ :w
I'm sure we'll be there in April or May...maybe both months


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Does anyone else think that zemekone looks like Tiger Woods?


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Andyman said:


> Does anyone else think that zemekone looks like Tiger Woods?


A little....but I think Gerry works out a more than tiger:SM


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Andyman said:


> Does anyone else think that zemekone looks like Tiger Woods?


Tiger Woods? Thats a first! Usally I get Appollo Ono, especially whe i have my hair down and goatee is grown out...


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

FYI: Photoshopped.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Aaron said:


> FYI: Photoshopped.


Man that is too friggin' funny!

ATL


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Too funny. And I dodged the bullet on this one.

:tg :tg :tg


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Too funny. And I dodged the bullet on this one.
> 
> :tg :tg :tg


I know...I cant believe he didnt put you in there...I was looking for ya..


----------

